# Installing a P-09 de-cocker



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I jusy bought the P-09 and mine came with the SA safety installed. I would really prefer the de-cocker, which was included. The manual warns against anyone except a gunsmith changing the grip panels, so I'm sure safety installation requires the same. Has anyone installed a de-cocker in this model? Thanks for any input


----------

